# How to tell when you ovulate twice?



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

NOt sure if I'll get a response, or just thoroughly confuse people, but here goes. 90% of the time I can very easily tell when I'm ovulating as I get a very strong dull ache on one side or the other, anywhere from 5 minutes long to a few hours long.

Today, I've had about 4 hours of ovulation type pain on my right hand side, it's still going. Then for about 5 minutes, I had ovulation type pain on the left side.

How can I tell if I'm ovulating twice, or if my left side is just having sympathy pain? Not that it *really* matters, I'm just more curious, and couldn't figure out if there would be any way to tell.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

don't think you can tell unless you have access to an ultrasound machine.

I sometimes get ovulation pains on both sides, but I think what is happening is I've got a cyst on one side and am ovulating from the other. I might be ovulating from both sides, but I'm not telling DH that


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

That makes sense. I actually in February had my first EVER dehabilitating period cramps that had me actually looking at the phone willing myself to call 911. I was completely incapacitated, writhing on the bed making labor noises, shaking, shivering, sweating and crying. Went to the doctor and can find absolutely no reason for it other than a likely hormonal change. I haven't had anything that bad since, but I've had had cramps twice as strong as my usual ones, almost every month. Could be very likely that this is some sort of hormonal change I suppose, and not actually a second egg being released. Or maybe my whacko hormones are causing a second egg to be released. Hmmmm... lol


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

The PP is right. There is no way to tell if you are ovulating twice unless you have an ultrasound.

Generally if one ovulates twice, it's from the same tube and always within 24 hours of the first ovulation.

While I get cramps on the side I am ovulating from, I also get some pain (not nearly the same though) on the opposite side.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

ok thanks. I don't really care enough to bother with an ultrasound or anything, was just curious.
Good to know about it being the same side, I'm sure I've read that before, but didn't remember. I did remember 24 hours though


----------

